# Heads Up



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

The first pot guts of the year are popping up, so anyone interested in having a good time plinking dozens and dozens and dozens of varmints plan a weekend over the next 4 months. This helps me out also, as this critters cause immense damage to my pasures, fields, and produce. There is lots of country to roam, and there are hundreds of Eurasian doves to go after as well. Shoot me a pm or send a text. I rarely answer the phone, but I always reply back to texts
Bart
(435)841-0314


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

proutdoors said:


> The first pot guts of the year are popping up, so anyone interested in having a good time plinking dozens and dozens and dozens of varmints plan a weekend over the next 4 months. This helps me out also, as this critters cause immense damage to my pasures, fields, and produce.
> 
> Call me mean names, but what varmint is this referring too?


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I would love to come down Pro! I wanted to last year but it just never happened


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm in. I'll contact my guys. Will call ya Bart


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

outdoorser said:


> proutdoors said:
> 
> 
> > The first pot guts of the year are popping up, so anyone interested in having a good time plinking dozens and dozens and dozens of varmints plan a weekend over the next 4 months. This helps me out also, as this critters cause immense damage to my pasures, fields, and produce.
> ...


prairie dogs


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Thanks goob.


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

I'll ride with BAX after he loads me up some 22-250 ammo!


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

wyogoob said:


> outdoorser said:
> 
> 
> > proutdoors said:
> ...


When I moved here to Colorado and called them pot guts every one looked at me like I was crazier that I actually am. Over here they call them Wyoming ground squirrels.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> outdoorser said:
> 
> 
> > proutdoors said:
> ...


Missed that one 'goob. He's talking about about the obnoxious little ground squirrels that are half the size and twice the fun that prairie dogs are. They look like this.[attachment=0:rgpg6m3i]untitled.png[/attachment:rgpg6m3i]


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

As a kid my dad told me they were "pop guts" because they pop when you drive over them


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

I believe the technical term is pocket gopher.


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

That sounds like a blast! I'm hoping I can make it down sometime!


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

First.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

.45 said:


> First.


We'll need to beat *Al* and his gang down there or there won't be any left!


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

sawsman said:


> .45 said:
> 
> 
> > First.
> ...


It's a tune up. And plenty for everyone.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Al Hansen said:


> sawsman said:
> 
> 
> > [quote=".45":1brl6fda]First.
> ...


It's a tune up. And plenty for everyone. [/quote:1brl6fda]True enough, I would LOVE for you all to take them down to nothing, but I don't see that happening......last year Al and clan killed well over a hundred in one spot, the very next day it was as if they had been left alone all year. :evil: 
I saw a lot more today than yesterday, and I am sure the numbers will climb steady for a couple of months, and then level out until mid-July, then they start going under ground......


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

How long are the average shots at these critters on your place?


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

25-150 + yds.


----------



## wapiti67 (Oct 2, 2007)

where can you find .22's...I can attest to the fact that 1500rnds is not enough..even if you are really good and kill 1 whistle pig for every 2 shots, you'll never run out of targets!!


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

I want in as well!


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

http://wildlife.utah.gov/dwr/news/42-ut ... ril-1.html


----------



## mmx1997 (Sep 27, 2011)

HighNDry said:


> http://wildlife.utah.gov/dwr/news/42-utah-wildlife-news/766-you-cant-shoot-prairie-dogs-after-april-1.html


Not sure I understand your link since we aren't talking about prairie dogs.


----------



## Stunnerphil (Oct 3, 2012)

What city is it in


----------



## wapiti67 (Oct 2, 2007)

It's outside of Centerfield...shooting these vermin is not illegal..never has been


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

These are ground squirrels, AKA Potguts. There are no limits on them not the doves......except your aim.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> outdoorser said:
> 
> 
> > proutdoors said:
> ...


mmx1997--I'm referring to this post where someone called them prairie dogs. It's probably a good idea to read the whole thread and not respond to just the last post in a thread.


----------



## mmx1997 (Sep 27, 2011)

HighNDry - Didn't mean to ruffle any feathers. Just stating, as was stated before, these are not prairie dogs they are pot guts or ground squirrels.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Tried to make it last year,Bought my honey a sweet little Norinco 22 and shes itching to try it out.Gotta save up for some ammo -8/- Ill be in touch,doves sound fun also.


----------



## HunterDavid (Sep 10, 2007)

I went out three times last year and had a BLAST! Bart and his family were more than kind. I have to say, I have been watching this "other animals" page since the first of January to see when Bart may post this. I can't wait to go back. Thanks Bart!


----------



## drsx (Sep 8, 2010)

proutdoors said:


> The first pot guts of the year are popping up, so anyone interested in having a good time plinking dozens and dozens and dozens of varmints plan a weekend over the next 4 months. This helps me out also, as this critters cause immense damage to my pasures, fields, and produce. There is lots of country to roam, and there are hundreds of Eurasian doves to go after as well. Shoot me a pm or send a text. I rarely answer the phone, but I always reply back to texts
> Bart
> (435)841-0314


Awesome, I wanted to last year as well. Definitely want to try and make it down this time.


----------



## GutPile (Feb 26, 2013)

This sounds awesome! Looks like I'm going to have to give you a call! (or I guess a text)


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

mmx1997 said:


> HighNDry - Didn't mean to ruffle any feathers. Just stating, as was stated before, these are not prairie dogs they are pot guts or ground squirrels.


Duh, my bad. Thanks.


----------



## Zach Hedrick (Nov 22, 2010)

That sounds like a blast! I'll be in touch with you!


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

-~|- -~|- -()/>- 

What a great day! Thanks to Bart & family! Thanks to the sawsman and his bro for pack'in my butt down there. 

I'll be back in a month or so.... :O||:


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Spectacular day! It was nice to see you and the family again Bart.

Thanks again. Glad you're livin' well.

We'll be back for that jackrabbit… -8/-


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

We were headed down last week and called it on the count of rain/snow. So how muddy and are they out ?


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Thanks for coming down, guys! Every pot gut killed now means a LOT fewer around to damage my pastures/crops.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

How do they look for this weekend?


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

I have a couple of UWN guys coming Saturday, we're doing a potluck and having a fun little get together. Come on down and join the fun!


----------



## utahtim (Aug 29, 2012)

went up today and would like to thank Bart and his family, it was some of the most fun I've ever had hunting. Also the eggs he grows are amazing


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

I'd love to come down and rid you of some of those pot guts. Seems that .22 lr is hard to find now days and the only thing I've got left is sub sonic rounds. Good luck to you though and I'll be down to visit you when I get a chance.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks Bart. As always we had a great time. Man those liittle buggers are fidgitty. Weather was absolutely the best. Great fun. Looking forward to the next time.


----------



## mmx1997 (Sep 27, 2011)

Had another great time shooting. Weather was a little on the cool side but still plenty of pot guts to shoot at. Thanks again to Bart for his great hospitality. Planning to go again soon.


----------

